# painting class starts Saturday



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Got honest John Flying in on Friday for 4 days of paint by number training.

So getting a couple of pieces carved to paint. Plans are to paint a few small canvas pieces to go over some basics of painting with Acrylics, 
blending, brush techiques, counting from 1 to 10, and prepping the carving for painting.

Than paint 3 carvings. 


Hope to post lots of progress pictures for you all so you can share in the process..


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking forward to it


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Do I have to bring my own smock and beret? Got to look the part!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wish I was coming along too!! Great looking model to work with! Have a great trip John.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Do I have to bring my own smock and beret? Got to look the part!


if you really want to look the part I can handle the paint splatters and spills...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Don't you have to cut off an ear or something........enjoy the trip and the education. Man all the way to ten? Sounds like the Marines


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

All I can say is enjoy the trip. We are all envious.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

beret, smock, and afro wig... for happy little tree time.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like a great learning experience. My wife is a painter and the techniques have taken some time to master before she started making really good paintings. Patience counts.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Scottart said:


> Got honest John Flying in on Friday for 4 days of paint by number training.
> counting from 1 to 10


Just how much time do you have reserved for this part?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Just how much time do you have reserved for this part?


We might just spend so much on the painting part that there won't be time for fishing or beer. After all, that's the main purpose of the trip.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

What with that schedule I don’t see any time allotted for the enhancement of fishing skills. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> What with that schedule I don’t see any time allotted for the enhancement of fishing skills. ��


they're gonna let the bears do the fishing and just go take the fish from the bears...
that way they get to get the best fish w/o all the time invested and bother...

after all, if they catch a fish they'll probably have to keep it from bears anyways and that might be some effort..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Goo point. Alternatively you could loan them your fishing dog. Of course you would have to attend as well to get the fish from the dog. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> What with that schedule I don’t see any time allotted for the enhancement of fishing skills. ��


You guys keep forgetting -- this is going to be serious educational training ----- not fun time!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> You guys keep forgetting -- this is going to be serious educational training ----- not fun time!!!


you trying to tell us the fishing in Alaska hasn't got or need a serious learning curve???
good luck w/ that...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been busy photo shopping pictures of fish and john into one image so we can save time. Than I am going to paint number son his fingers so it easier for him to work with the paint by numbers class work.. should leave lots of time for beer...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm for beer!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coffee..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> You guys keep forgetting -- this is going to be serious educational training ----- not fun time!!!


Me thinks thou doth protest too much. 😃

Enjoy the visit John, we are all jealous.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Color me envious. Wish I was there to participate.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Alaska if famous for bears and fishing. We will expect pictures.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

jOHN IS HERE.

currently have him painting my fence, than the garage.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> jOHN IS HERE.
> 
> currently have him painting my fence, than the garage.


This sounds like the adventures of Tom Sawyer :lol:


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> jOHN IS HERE.
> 
> currently have him painting my fence, than the garage.



too many numbers on it and insulated?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John Skipped the first class. in Napping.. A +


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

First class is on canvas on basic acrylics, blending and laying down paint. 

Wood carving is next. Time lapse are on my facebook page.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

wrapping up the first day with John cooking dinner on the deck. Bacon wrapped, twice marinated venison tender loins... yum..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Loon Study, 2nd piece for the day. almost beer thirty... deer and elk on day Two..


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking good, John!
Let me know if you are posting this file on your Etsy site, Scott.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Im on to you HJ.... ya got another machine.... now painting (numbers may become obsolete)
Once you start cranking out those painted bacon wrapped polish eagles
they'll be no stopping you.. Excellent work!

@Scottart did you swap his shoes whilst he snooz'z?


----------

